
Google sacks dozens over sexual harassment - antimora
https://www.bbc.com/news/business-45986510
======
helen___keller
That’s 48 over 2 years, and Google(Alphabet) employs 85,000+ so 0.02% per
year.

That actually feels quite low, though perhaps we can generously say it’s due
to Googles hiring and training standards.

------
csense
> "In a normal world this would mean Rubin is done"

What is this supposed to mean? That accusing someone of sexual assault should
not only result in the person being fired, but becoming unable to work
anywhere else?

Our society already has an underclass of unemployable people who have actually
been convicted of crimes beyond a reasonable doubt, since it is now common for
many employers to run background checks and refuse employment to convicted
felons.

Won't that problem just get worse if we expand that system to include people
who have been found guilty of sexual assault in settings where there are fewer
protections for the accused? Such as a closed-door HR hearing, or the court of
public opinion?

------
StanislavPetrov
It will be interesting to see how the performance of companies and
universities like Google and Harvard suffer as they shift their emphasis from
competence and performance to focus on "diversity" and "social justice".

~~~
jg04svr
Competence entails diversity and justice.

------
PhantomGremlin
Does anyone know if David Drummond, Alphabet's Chief Legal Officer, was
sacked? He was prominently featured in what Sundar Pichai called a "difficult
to read" NY Times article.

If Drummond is still working there, then Pichai's email is nothing but self-
serving bullshit.

------
_pmf_
> Mr Pichai's letter said the New York Times story was "difficult to read" and
> that Google was "dead serious" about providing a "safe and inclusive
> workplace".

Politically motivated cleaning of the workforce seems not very safe and
inclusive to me.

